# Music Suggestions?



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome web page. What program do you use to do the Flash Player?


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

"Don't Fear the Reaper" by Blue Oyster Cult
"Monster Mash" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett (or the more recent cover by the Misfits)

For some reason I can't think of more at the moment.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's the search results I got on MSN Search for Halloween Songs:

http://search.msn.com/results.aspx?FORM=MSN8A&q=halloween+songs


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

"This is Halloween" from The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Got it. Thank you all for the suggestion. I do have all those listed above. I am looking for a track called "witches brew" but not able to find it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Thought of a few more (you can tell what type of music I listen to from this):
"All Hallow's Eve" Type O Negative
"Creepy Green Light" Type O Negative
"Halloween" The Misfits (or the newer more well produced version by AFI)
"Fear of the Dark" Iron Maiden
"Bark at the Moon" Ozzy Osborne
"Welcome to My Nightmare" Alice Cooper
"Thriller" Michael Jackson

Also, try these movie and TV themes:

Theme from A Nightmare on Elm St.
Theme from the Munsters
Theme from the Addams Family
Tubular Bells from the Exorcist


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Checkmark next to each. I intitially thought the track I mentioned in my original post was a rare one. I have about 200 or more MP3s all related to halloween in one way or another but there are some I heard that I have no clue who the artist is or what album it is on. such as the one previously mentioned "Wicthes Brew" 

I uploaded a few more tracks to the site here is a link again
http://halloweeneve.com/music.html

Thanks again!


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

AHHA. I finally found the track, after 2 years of searching. I must not have tired hard enough. The song I was looking for I use to hear back in the early 90's around halloween on a music channel. Its reminds me very much of the good ol' days of my hallowen expericenes. I did a thorough search on amazon and found the album the track is on. 

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...40019/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/002-5087497-5055225


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's an Altavista Link with Halloween Music on it:

http://www.altavista.com/audio/resu...mp3&maf=wav&maf=msmedia&maf=realmedia&mad=all


----------



## DA Weiner (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Guys! When my sister-in-law and me made some CDs, here are the some of the songs that we used:

Season of the Whitch
Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Time Warp - Rocky Horror
Science Fiction Double Feature - Rocky Horror
Sweet Transvestite - Rocky Horror (I love this one!)
I put a spell on you - Screaming Jay Hawkins
Who can it be now?
Little Demon - Screaming Jay Hawkins
Little Red Riding Hood
Purple People Eater
Devil went down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
Tubular Bells (I still have a tough time listening to it. It still freaks me out a little)
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult

I hope I helped you guys out with suggestions


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

*Older halloween music*

I know I'll be showing my age here, but here goes; Spooky by Atlanta Rythim Section, Dead Man's Party by Oingo Boingo, Green Eyed Lady by Sugarloaf, Witchy Woman by the Eagles, Bewitched by (I think it was) Bobby Daren, Bad Moon Rising by Creedence Clearwater Revival, the soundtrack and theme from the original Halloween movie, Tocata and Fugue in D minor by J. S. Bach (Michael Murray did a spectacular recording at the Los Angeles First Congregational Church), also from Bach is a boatload of harpsichord music. Scorcerers Apprentice, Night on Bald Mountain.
I'll probably think of more as soon as I get off this thread.
Hope this helps.
FontGeek


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, i am doing a whole new cd for Halloween this year, and i am going for a more "eerie" type of music (normally i like to use rock), some tracks i have found are; Underwater love by Smoke City, Dirge by Death in Vegas and Daydream by I-monster.


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

I have always found "Tip Toe Through the Tulips" by Tiny Tim to be extremely creepy. Kind of nightmarish.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Scary Barry, you are so right on that one!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

scary Barry; it gives me nightmares too, when i was a kid i had to tap dance on stage to it , a reallly hideous memory!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

HalloweenEve was kind enough to make me a flash jukebox. Here's the link:

http://davesworld56.250free.com/HalloweenJukebox.html

He does great work. I've only added a few songs for now, bur more will be ocming soon. Thanks HalloweeneEve!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I've always been partial to the Overture of Andrew Lloyd Webber's "Phantom of the Opera". I play it while building props sometimes. BTW, any of you that are fluent in Spanish, get the version en Espanole. It rocks.


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi ,

I posted a huge list of songs on the "what songs get you in the Halloween Spirit " link...feel free to take any song suggestions ... For me it's just not Halloween without proper mood music!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

"Thriller", ROCKS! even if Michael Jackson is creepiest guy on the planet. for real.::

Cant's forget "Boris The Spider" The Who.

Whats the name of the song that goes "the worms crawl in the worms crawl out" ?

Anything by.
King Diamond
Dimu Borgir
Old Mans Child
Cannible Corpse
Skinny Puppy
Ministry
Rob Zombie
KMFDM


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=232246
here are some songs from my old band DARK ARMY. 
Halloween was every weekend when we were still playing out.


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

http://www.goblinville.com/pages/writings/lyrics/worms-crawl.htm

GROSS!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

lady bee - that is one of my favorites as well!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Yeah thats the one Lady Bee! Thanks. 

Does anyone have an audio version?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a couple i found:

http://www.zombiejuice.com/graphics/worms.mid

http://www.saintlybernard.furtopia.org/worms.mp3

Here's the one that's on the background of the page Lady Pee gave above:

http://www.goblinville.com/sound/midi/wormscrawlin.mid


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

I have that whole album. 

- Worms Crawl in
- Witches Brew
- Itsy Bitsy
- Five little witches
- Skin & Bones
- Ghoul's Dance
- Legend of sleepy Hollow

Witches Brew was extreme though for me to find at first but then I found this album that had it on there. I uploaded the track to my music play

Direct link here 

http://halloweeneve.com/music.html


----------



## benyaurd (Sep 19, 2005)

*pirate music*

I herd that pirates are going to be the thing this year, any good pirate music links or a updated YO HO (A PIRATE'S LIFE FOR ME) 
Lyrics by Xavier Atencio and music by George Bruns


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the songs from the POTC Disney Album uploaded on a webpage:


http://forbiddencrypts.250free.com/POTCSoundFiles.html

No clue why "Shenandoah" is on there but it is.


----------



## redrum (Oct 16, 2005)

*more song lists*

Here is a list of halloween/creepy songs that I have complied over the years:

INDUSTRIAL / METAL / EBM / LOUD

aphex twin – come to daddy
apoptygma berserk – not afraid to die
covenant – dead stars
david bowie – i’m afraid of Americans
die krupps – the vampire strikes back
disturbed – down with the sickness
front 242 – serial killers don’t kill their girlfriend
front line assembly – everything must perish
front line assembly – mindphaser
front line assembly – gun
gary numan - dark
gary numan – i die you die
haujobb – clockwise
haujobb – crossfade
icon of coil – you just died
in strict confidence – seven lives
korn – freak on a leash
lords of acid – voodoo u
metallica – the thing that should not be
metallica – creeping death
ministry – stigmata
mudhoney – halloween
neuroticfish – music for a paranormal life
nine inch nails - metal
oneroid psychosis – october
project pitchfork – december sadness
rob zombie – dragula
rob zombie – living dead girl
sisters of mercy – gimme shelter
sisters of mercy – lucretia
skinny puppy – haunted
spahn ranch – an exit
spahn ranch – heretic’s fork
static-x – not meant for me
system of a down – spiders
velvet acid christ – the dead alive
vnv nation – dark angel
white zombie - astrocreep
wumpscut – she’s dead
wumpscut – witches dance

FUN / SILLY / TRADITIONAL / OLDIES

5 man electrical band – werewolf
69 eyes – gothic girl
ac/dc – hells bells
alan parsons project – the raven
alice cooper – feed my frankenstein
alice cooper – welcome to my nightmare
andrew gold – spooky scary skeletons
b-52s – devil in my car
b-52s – monster in my pants
beck – devil’s haircut
blue oyster cult – godzilla
bobby darin – mac the knife
bobby goldsboro – voodoo woman
the bomboras – fistful of terror
the brickbats – zombie flanders
ccr – bad moon rising
ccr – i put a spell on you
charlie daniels – devil went down to georgia
classics 4 – spooky
the cramps – creature from the black lagoon
the cramps – i was a teenage werewolf
the cramps – sheena’s in a goth gang
dead kennedy’s – halloween
dj jazzy jeff – nightmare on my street
donovan – season of the witch
duran duran – union of the snake 
eagles – witchy woman
edgar winters – frankenstein
electric light orchestra – evil woman
flogging molly – devil’s dancefloor
fuzztones – she’s my witch
ghastly ones – spookmaster
ghoultown – night of the living dead
golden earring – twilight zone 
groovy ghoulies – vampire girl
heart – magic man
howlin wolf - evil
insane clown posse – boogie woogie
insane clown posse – house of horrors
inxs – devil inside
jan and dean – dead mans curve
jim carroll band – people who died
jimi hendrix – voodoo child
john fogerty - eye of the zombie
johnny cash - ghost riders in the sky
kc and the sunshine band – i’m your boogie man
king diamond – halloween
lambert & hendricks – halloween spooks
leon redbone – witch woman of new orleans
marcy playground – vampires of new york
the meteors – night of the werewolf
oingo boingo – no-one lives forever
oingo boingo – dead man’s party
outlaws – ghost riders in the sky
the platters – blue moon
the poppy family – where evil lives
prince – bat dance
ramones – pet cemetery
the rattles – the witch
rev. horton heat – halloween dance
richard cheese – down with the sickness
rockwell – somebody’s watching me
rolling stones – paint it black
rolling stones – sympathy for the devil
sam the sham – little red riding hood
same cooke – blue moon
satans pilgrims – vampire
screamin jay hawkins - i put a spell on you
shadowy men on a shadowy planet – zombie compromise
sheb woodley – witch doctor
the sonics – the witch
the specials – ghost town
squirrel nut zippers – hell
stevie wonder – superstition
the tramps – disco inferno 
the tubes – attack of the 50ft woman
van halen – running with the devil
voltaire – when you’re evil
warren zevon – werewolves of london
whodini – freaks come out at night

CLASSICAL / ORCHESTRAL / SOUNDTRACKS

bach – toccata and fugue
carl orff – o fortuna
goblins – dawn of the dead sndtk (main theme)
gounod – funeral march for a marionette
james horner – alien sndtk (dark discovery)
james horner – alien sndtk (main theme)
kronos quartet – spectre
liszt – danse macabre
mozart requiem, lacrymosa
mussorgsky – night on bald mountain
philip glass – koyaanisqatsi
prokofiev – montagues and capulets
twin peaks soundtrack – pink room

DARK AMBIENT / SCARY/ ATMOSPHERIC

autocreation – dark smile
biosphere – phantasm
biosphere – the fairy tale
biosphere – silene
boards of canada – the devil’s in the details
coil – dismal orb
dead can dance - windfall
donnie darko soundtrack – manipulated living
global communication – 9:39
god speed you black emperor - east hastings
higher intelligence agency - cimmerian shaft
lemon jelly – experiment number 6
lustmord – dreams of dead names
ministry - grace
pete namlook and biosphere – fires of ork (part 1 and 2)
pete namlook – toulin spirit of the earth
pink floyd – careful with that axe Eugene
the residents – festival of death
robert rich and steve roach - the grotto of time lost
steve roach – shadowlands
steve roach - space in between

GOTHIC / LYRICAL / MOODY

alien sex fiend – i walk the line
alkaline trio - halloween
bauhaus – bela legosi’s dead
beautiful freak – my beloved monster
big pig – devil’s song
the birthday party – release the bats
bjork – hunter
chris isaac – wicked game
clan of xymox - stranger
collide – wings of steel
concrete blonde – bloodletting
concrete blonde – ghost of a texas ladies man
cowboy junkies – darkness darkness
the cranes – starblood
the cranberry’s – zombie
the cruxshadows – deception
the cure – burn
the cure – lullaby
the cure - siamese twins
danzig – devil’s plaything
dead can dance - ascension
dead can dance – i am stretched on your grave
dead can dance – the fatal impact
death in vegas – aisha
death in vegas – hands around my throat
depeche mode – black celebration
dissociatives – horror with eyeballs
echo and the bunnymen – the killing moon
emiliana torrini – gollum’s song
fields of the nephilim – last exit for the lost
fields of the nephilim - moonchild
flaming lips – halloween on the coast of barbery
hildegard von bingen - alma redemptoris mater
hungry lucy – grave
inkkubus sukkubus – egyptian devil music
killing joke – love like blood
legendary pink dots – dissonance
legendary pink dots – lucifer landed
lisa gerrard – rite
lisa gerrard – la bas (song of the drowned)
london after midnight - spider and fly 
london after midnight – sacrifice
london after midnight – your best nightmare
loreena mckennitt – the mummers dance
lost boys soundtrack – cry little sister
lou reed – halloween parade
love and rockets – haunted when the minutes drag
lycia – estrella
mahogany rush – dragonfly
ministry – everyday is halloween
mission uk – wasteland
mum – now there’s that fear again
nick cave – red right hand
rhea’s obsession – momento mori
robbie robertson - mahk johi (heartbeat drum song)
samhain – to walk the night
sheila chandra – the enchantment
sinead o’connor – i am stretched on your grave
song of the drowned – lisa gerrard
sonic youth – halloween
stevie nicks – rhiannon
switchblade symphony – clown
switchblade symphony – wicked
tom waits – murder in the red barn
tragically hip – locked in the trunk of a car
type o negative – black #1
type o negative – creepy green light
the unicorns – tuff ghost
the vines – evil town
wall of voodoo – ring of fire
youngbloods – darkness darkness

TECHNO / DANCE / TRIPHOP / ELECTRO

armand van helden – witch doctor
the faint – the conductor
future sound of london – dead cities
hallucinogen – horrorgram
infected mushroom – gamma goblins
kernkraft 400 – zombie nation
leftfield – shallow grave
locust – i am the murderer
massive attack – black milk
the orb – ghostdancing
orbital - satan
portishead – scorn
prodigy – voodoo people
sneaker pimps – small town witch

FULL CDs

Tetsu Inoue – Organic Cloud
Midnight Syndicate – all of them
Pete Namlook & Tetsu Inoue – 2350 Broadway 2 Disk #1 (The Invisible Landscape)
Lull – Cold Summer

enjoy!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

There are posts in this thread about 'the worms crawl in' song. I remembering seeing a movie when I was little and at the end of it....I think it was the end...a little girl was singing that song...with her father...I think lol Vague childhood memories lol

What movie was that? Anyone know?

MsM


----------



## Mr. Sickhertz (Oct 16, 2005)

I dj and collect vinyl. I just bought the halloween soundtrack on vinyl, it's great.


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

Nox Arcana has a bunch of good tracks and there are free MP3 files and low prices here:

http://www.monolithgraphics.com/pages/music.html


----------

